# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) شروحات :  مجموعة رومات صينية تابلت tablet rom android

## nokia alkng

[SIZE="5"] 
رومات تابلت صيني بمختلف انواعه واحجامه ومتجدد انشاء الله  
طبعا سويت الموضوع لان الواحد يدوخ باسم الجهاز ومايلقي عليه روم  
قائمه بالاجهزه الموجوده 
n70
n70s
n70hd
n80
n90
n12
n101 
N70IPS 
n50
n12c
n12 3G
n50 gt
G95
n50 dt
n3
n6
n5top
n5pro2
w25
G89
G90 tuch
G93
n3net
تفضلو الرابط>>>هژںéپ“و•°çپ
[type+Function]&mov=1&i=5   
وعندي رابط لشركه اخرى
تفضلو
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
طبعا الاجهزه الي بيه تختلف  
تحياتي للجميع 
تفضلو هاي من شركة اخرى 
m19
m7l
m71g
RK用户工具
m11c_android4
M11升级工具
m30a_android4
爱立顺M30 手写APK
RkExplorer-APK文件
M30A最新手写APK 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
يا الله  
مجموعه جديده من الشركات الصينيه للتابلت الصيني  
1.ployer momo (momo 7 momo 8 momo 9...)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2.dropad(A8T,A8HD,a8X....)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
3.ainol (Novo7 Novo8)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
4.Zenithink(C71,C91)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
5.Gpad
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
6.EKEN
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
7.SmartQ
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
8.ONDA
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
9.Teclast
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
10.JXD
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
11.ICOO
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
12.Cube
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
13.Window/YuanDao
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
14.Ampe
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
15.Moonse
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
16.LY
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
17.Embel
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
18. Sysbay
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
19. ZOHO
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
20. Zerofire
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
21. Sanei
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Washion
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Freelander
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Hyundai
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Ramos
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Yinlips
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Cube (They changed to new URL).
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ومجموعه اخرى انشاء الله عن قريب   
قائمة جديده  
الموديلات المدعومه 
Allwinner 
7" T01 / 7" T02 /10" T10 / 7" A710 / 9.7" A109 / 9.7" T05A / 10.1" P002(SuperPAD 7) / 10.1" Sanei N10 / 7" 3G Phone Call F7001 / 9" F9(A13) / 7" A13A(A13) / 7" A13B(A13) / 9.7" Sanei N90 / 7" A10 A088(3G) / 7" A13 F7(Dual camera) / 7" A13 2G Calling Tablet M702  
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 VIA 
10.1" W10s / 10.1" W10 / 9.7" W97 / 7" W70D / 7" VIA8850 W70 / 7" W70C
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Rockchip 
7"rk2928 Sanei N73 / 7"rk2926 701b / R27 / Pipo Smart S1 / 9.7" RK2918 R97w / 9.7" RK2918 i97 / 7" RK2906 rk701 / 7" RK2906 rk702 / 9.7" RK3066 YOOE R2(97S) / 9.7" RK3066 Aoson M11 / 9.7" RK3066 Cube U9GT3 / 9.7" RK3066 N90(WoPAD I9) / 10.1" RK3066 101S / 9" RK2906 R901 
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Zenithink  
10.1" C94 / 10.1" C93 / 9.7" C97 / 10" C91 Upgrade / 7" C71
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Infotmic  
7" M7101
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Vimicro 
VC882 10" V10 /
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 NVIDIA 
9.7" T9 /
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Samsung 
9.7" Exynos4412 S97
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Freescale 
10.1" Sanei N10 Quad-Core
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Telechips 
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 GeneralPlus 
7" GP33003 D70
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Action 
7" ATM7310 ATM701
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 MTK 
7" MTK6575 Freelander PD20 3G TV Version / 7" MTK6575 S9 / 7" MTK6575 S8 /
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Renesas 
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Marvell 
	اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الاصلي
 Qualcomm 
7" Sanei N78 3G / 10.1" Sanei N10 3G
كلها هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
طبعا فيه موديلات اكثر وصفحات  
يتبع ورابط ثاني  
LY-F1HD  
Main Control: A10 GPU:Mali-400;
RAM: 1GB DDR3, 4GB/8GB/16GB
Screen: 7 inches Capactitive Touch 16:9 .1024*600 TFT
System: Android4.0
Video: 2160P full HD output  
LY-F918  
Main Control: A10 GPU 1.5GHz, Mali-400;
RAM: 1GB DDR3, 4GB(8G/16G can be chosen)
Screen: 9.7" 5point multi-touch 1024*768pix
0.3 Mega Pixels (Front) 2.0 Mega Pixels (back) 
F9HDS: 3 G high-speed Internet access+ Bluetooth super clear on the phone   
LY-F7HD  
Main Control:MTK6575 Cortex A9;
RAM: 512M/1GB DDR3, 4GB(8G/16G can be chosen)
Screen: 7” 5point multi-touch 1024 x 600pix
0.3 Mega Pixels (Front) 2.0 Mega Pixels (back) 
3 G high-speed Internet access+ Bluetooth super clear on the phone  
LY-F8A/F8AS  
Main Control: A10 GPU 1.5GHz, Mali-400;
RAM: 512M/1GB DDR3, 4GB(8G/16G can be chosen)
Screen: 7” 5point multi-touch 800 * 480
0.3 Mega Pixels (Front) 2.0 Mega Pixels (back) 
3 G high-speed Internet access+ Bluetooth super clear on the phone  
LY-F8/F8S  
Main Control: A10 GPU 1.5GHz, Mali-400;
RAM: 512M/1GB DDR3, 4GB(8G/16G can be chosen)
Screen: 7” 5point multi-touch 800 x 480 pix
3 G high-speed Internet access+ Bluetooth super clear on the phone  
F1  
Main Control: A10/A13 GPU:Mali-400;
RAM: 512M/1GB DDR3, 4GB/8GB/16GB
Screen: 7 inches Capactitive Touch 16:9 .800 * 480 TFT
System: Android4.0
Video: 2160P full HD output 
هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ايضا صفحات اختر نوع جهازك وحمل  
ارجو تثبيت الموضوع للفائده العامه 
يتبع 
مجموعة جديده  
قائمه الموديلات باختصار 
MaiXin MaiPad Software List >> MaiPad Reset Software Maipad User Manual Input Method Software Game Software Other Software Android Apps Free Download Android Market 
Update Software for MaPan Model: MaPan MX710 Thin MaiPad MX710 MaiPad MX19 MaPan MX19 Seven MaPan MX19S MaPan MX19S-Camera 
Update Software for Flytouch Series MaPan: MaPan F10B 3G MaPan F10B (FlyTouch 6) MaPan F10B Seven MaiPad F10B (FlyTouch 3) 
Update Software for A10 CPU MaPan: MaPan MX710A 3G MaPan MX710B 3G MaPan MX710A DC MaPan MX810A MaPan MX19A MaPan MX710A MaPan MX710A Cheap 
Update Software for A13 CPU MaPan: MaPan MX713 MaPan MX713 DC MaPan MX713 2G MaPan MX813 MaPan MX913 MaPan MX913 DC MaPan MX710B 2G 
Update Software for WM8850 CPU MaPan: MaPan MX88T DC MaPan MX88T MaPan MX7650B MaPan MX7650B DC 
Update Software for WM8650 CPU MaPan MaPan MX7650 MaPan MX7651 MaPan MX8650 
Update Software for RK3066 CPU MaPan MaPan MX88R 
MaiXin MaiPad Software Download 
MaiPad MX005 reset software.rar (size: 94.62 MB) Download
MaiPad MX005 DocumentsToGo2.0.rar (size: 3.08 MB) Download
MaiPad MX007 reset software.rar (size: 94.4 MB) Download
MaiPad MX009 reset software.rar (size: 94.4 MB) Download
MaiPad MX722 upgrade software and step.rar (size: 70.7 MB) Download
MaiPad MX821B and MX821 reset software.rar (size: 63.7 MB) Download
MaiPad MX021 UPDATE USBburntool (size: 73.5 MB) Download
Update Software and Methods of MX822 (size: 77.4 MB) Download
MaiPad MX822 Update 3G Software - 2011.1.20 (size: 74.7 MB) Download
Maipad MX79 update software.rar (size: 66.0 MB) Download
MaiPad MX021B logo Software 2011.7.21.rar (size: 121 MB) Download
MaiPad MX071 logo software 2011.7.21.rar (size: 119 MB) Download  
MaPan MX710A 3G Software 
MaPan MX710A 3G with BlueTooth Firmware 201212.rar (size: 324 MB) Download 
MaPan MX710A 3G Firmware 20121021.rar (size: 379 MB) Download 
MaPan MX710A 3G Firmware 20121018.rar (size: 380 MB) Download
MaPan MX710A 3G Firmware 20120920.rar (size: 363 MB) Download
MaPan MX710A 3G Firmware 20120901.rar (size: 333 MB) Download
MaPan MX710A 3G Firmware 2012/08/09.rar (size: 282 MB) Download
MaPan MX710A 3G software And Tool.rar (size: 251 MB) Download
User Manual of LiveSuit tool for updating MaPan MX710A 3G.rar (size: 0.98 MB) Download PDF  MaPan MX710B 3G Software (RAM 1GB,Bluetooth,1024*600 HD Screen ) 
MaPan MX710B 3G Firmware 20121126.rar (size: 371 MB) Download 
MaPan MX710B 3G Firmware 20121102.rar (size: 373 MB) Download
MaPan MX710B 3G Firmware 20120920.rar (size: 363 MB) Download
MaPan MX710B 3G Firmware 20120916.rar (size: 333 MB) Download  
تفضلو  
Android Program/Software Download, Download MaiPad Software, Input Method Software, Working Software, Chating Software etc PC Software 
انا هنا وجاهز لخدمت اهل المغرب كلهم اي شخص عندة تابلت صيني انا مستعد اساعده ان شاء الله  :Cool:

----------


## salihmob

مشكور ع المجهود اخي الكريم

----------


## dallil

السلام عليكم .أبحث عن روم تابلت صيني mpman mid 82c ذات معالج A13 وشاشة 8" بدقة 800*600 .
قمت بتفليشها بروم xtouch x808 لكن التاتش لايعمل...
tablette mid82C 4GO n/s:13883121100025

----------


## nokia alkng

المعذرة على التاخير لانني متواجد بمنتدى اخر ووضعت موضوعي هنا لاكن لم اجد نشر للموضوع ولا اهتمام منكم يا جماعة

----------


## alfrasha

شكرا

----------


## alaa1231

اانا عندي مشكلة التبلت بيعلق عند الاقلاع على شارة اندرويد حاولتالدخول على الركرفري بس ما قدرت شو الحل نوع جهازيsaei n77 :Frown:

----------


## alaa1231

اانا عندي مشكلة التبلت بيعلق عند الاقلاع على شارة اندرويد حاولت الدخول على الركرفري بس ما قدرت شو الحل  كيف اقدر اركب روم جديد وشكرا نوع جهازيsaei n77 :Frown:

----------


## souhaibrazane2

السلام عليكم   لدي تابلات من نوع  momo9  لا استطيع تشغيلها   و عند الدخول الى  الوبر روزيت   يطلب مني  خيارات   لكن ليس لدي الروم  للجهاز  مع العلم ان الرابط السابق لا يعمل
ممكن شرح كيفية التفعيل  و اعطائي الروم  من فضلكم

----------


## souhaibrazane2

شكرا

----------


## Theplayer

Hi Very good work but can you please help me to find a firmالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ware for tablet 7 inch Rockchip RK2928-G  Board ID :AL-2928-751_v1.0
19-12-2012

----------


## hammou82

السلام عليكم اريد فلاشة وطريقة تفليش call touch C105i

----------


## amchebek

شكرا...

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------

